# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Recommended home protection shotgun

## Seraphim

Please suggest. 

Thank you.

----------


## Seraphim

What about this?

http://www.firearmscanada.com/ads/br...o-12ga-28-bbl/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What about this?
> 
> http://www.firearmscanada.com/ads/br...o-12ga-28-bbl/


Looks nice!  I've had the best experiences with a 12 gauge pump, myself.  Pump action will probably be best for you.  It holds more rounds than the over-under variety and it's easier to use IMO.

----------


## Seraphim

In what way are they easier?

I've never shot a gun and I'm soon going to learn and purchase a shotgun.

Gotta learn.




> Looks nice!  I've had the best experiences with a 12 gauge pump, myself.  Pump action will probably be best for you.  It holds more rounds than the over-under variety and it's easier to use IMO.

----------


## phill4paul

I've owned a Mossberg 500 forever. Cheap and dependable shotgun.

----------


## CasualApathy

Get one of those that send people flying through the air like in the movies. They seem good.

----------


## Seraphim

The 12 or the 20 gauge?




> I've owned a Mossberg 500 forever. Cheap and dependable shotgun.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The 12 or the 20 gauge?


12

Agreed.

The 500 was one of the first firearms I ever bought, and now, almost 30 years later, still going strong.

A couple of "tactical" configurations:





If those are prohibited north of the border, the standard hunting model

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> In what way are they easier?
> 
> I've never shot a gun and I'm soon going to learn and purchase a shotgun.
> 
> Gotta learn.


To me they seem to have more bulk-making them easier to hold and shoot.  They also hold more ammo.  They also feel lighter to me.  Over/under guns only hold 2 shells at once.    You might want to go to a range and rent a few and try shooting skeet before buying.

----------


## chudrockz

Mossberg Maverick 88, 12 gauge pump. 18.5" barrel, 5+1.

I picked one up brand new a couple weeks ago for $185. Not too bad.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 12
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> The 500 was one of the first firearms I ever bought, and now, almost 30 years later, still going strong.
> 
> A couple of "tactical" configurations:


OMFG, me want!

----------


## fisharmor

> 12
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> The 500 was one of the first firearms I ever bought, and now, almost 30 years later, still going strong.
> 
> A couple of "tactical" configurations:


I took a 500 tactical in trade last year and got rid of it before I even shot it.
There's no way to put this nicely: it's a $#@!ing retarded configuration.

First, the action release is behind the trigger guard.  Perfect for working it with your middle finger if you have a monte carlo stock.  If you have a pistol grip, it means that you need to shove your fingernail up on it just right.  This means you have to look at it - otherwise you're feeling around for something which is _right next to the bang switch_.

Second, the safety is on top of the receiver.  Perfect for working it with your thumb with a monte carlo.  If you have a pistol grip, it means you need to take your hand off the grip entirely and swivel it up on top of the gun to work it.

Bottom line is someone took a pretty awesome control system and slapped a pistol grip on it, and given the fact that it renders the gun pretty unusable, it means the only reason they did it was to attract rubes who think a pistol grip makes it mroe awesomr!! than an old fashioned wood furniture piece.

If you want a tactical configuration, go with the Remington 870.  They didn't break the damned thing in the process of making theirs.

----------


## Carson

Get normal single shot or a normal looking pump or auto that will serve a person well hunting rabbits or squirrels. 

There is a bigger chance of being hungry or needing some recreation than trouble answering the door. Knock on wood.

----------


## phill4paul

> 12
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> The 500 was one of the first firearms I ever bought, and now, almost 30 years later, still going strong.
> 
> A couple of "tactical" configurations:
> 
> 
> ...


   Good affordable gun. 

  For home defence a shot gun comes down to the shells that are loaded. My Mossberg was a 12 gauge but within the shell size there are many choices.

  I use a bird shot for the first shell. Man shot for the second shell. Sabot in the third. Manshot/sabot alternated from there out. Rack till appropriate shot.

----------


## fisharmor

BTW on a positive note, I decided last year this is the next shotgun I'm buying.
A frickin' imperial stormtrooper gun.
15 shots and barely bigger than a pistol.
You can load it with half buck and half slug, too, and select which one you want in between shots.




Man I love Jeff Quinn.  On the topic of intimidating people with racking the slide: "If someone's broken in your house intent on killing you, they shouldn't hear anything - maybe just see a little flash of light before their brain shuts down."

----------


## MyEyesTheyBurn

I picked up a Mossberg 12 gauge at Scheels a few months ago for $200. Perfect for home defense... and shooting old computers in the desert.

----------


## BuddyRey

> 


*drooling*  Oh man, That's an awesome gun!!!

----------


## XTreat

> I've owned a Mossberg 500 forever. Cheap and dependable shotgun.


this.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I took a 500 tactical in trade last year and got rid of it before I even shot it.
> There's no way to put this nicely: it's a $#@!ing retarded configuration.
> 
> First, the action release is behind the trigger guard.  Perfect for working it with your middle finger if you have a monte carlo stock.  If you have a pistol grip, it means that you need to shove your fingernail up on it just right.  This means you have to look at it - otherwise you're feeling around for something which is _right next to the bang switch_.
> 
> Second, the safety is on top of the receiver.  Perfect for working it with your thumb with a monte carlo.  If you have a pistol grip, it means you need to take your hand off the grip entirely and swivel it up on top of the gun to work it.
> 
> Bottom line is someone took a pretty awesome control system and slapped a pistol grip on it, and given the fact that it renders the gun pretty unusable, it means the only reason they did it was to attract rubes who think a pistol grip makes it mroe awesomr!! than an old fashioned wood furniture piece.
> 
> If you want a tactical configuration, go with the Remington 870.  They didn't break the damned thing in the process of making theirs.


Very, very, very, valid criticism.

Mine is the standard 24 inch barrel hunting shotgun with the original OF Mossberg wood Monte Carlo stock, so I never would have noticed that until you pointed it out.

+rep

----------


## Mach

If you have others in the home with you, go with a 20 gauge, a little less power to go through the walls, at that close of a range the intruder will not be able to tell the difference between a 12 or a 20.

----------


## Athan

> I took a 500 tactical in trade last year and got rid of it before I even shot it.
> There's no way to put this nicely: it's a $#@!ing retarded configuration.
> 
> First, the action release is behind the trigger guard.  Perfect for working it with your middle finger if you have a monte carlo stock.  If you have a pistol grip, it means that you need to shove your fingernail up on it just right.  This means you have to look at it - otherwise you're feeling around for something which is _right next to the bang switch_.
> 
> Second, the safety is on top of the receiver.  Perfect for working it with your thumb with a monte carlo.  If you have a pistol grip, it means you need to take your hand off the grip entirely and swivel it up on top of the gun to work it.
> 
> Bottom line is someone took a pretty awesome control system and slapped a pistol grip on it, and given the fact that it renders the gun pretty unusable, it means the only reason they did it was to attract rubes who think a pistol grip makes it mroe awesomr!! than an old fashioned wood furniture piece.
> 
> If you want a tactical configuration, go with the Remington 870.  They didn't break the damned thing in the process of making theirs.


You, just earned a +rep.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

I personally think a Remington 870 is a better choice than the Mossberg 500.  It has just as many cheap and available mods, the safety is a push button slide switch on the trigger assembly which is easy to find and use by feel.  The same for the action realease which is also on the trigger assembly.  Other than that, price, reliability and customization options are virtually identical for both models.  I recently traded in my Remington 870 and two side by sides for a Benelli Super Black Eagle Semi-auto.  Why have 3 different guns when I could have one that does it all!

REMINGTON 870 TACTICAL CONFIGURATION


Notice the little round button behind the trigger... That is the safety.
See the little triangular button in front of the trigger guard?  That is the action release.

----------


## AFPVet

Well, first off, any "shotgun" is better than no shotgun lol. I would recommend any of the "major brands" with a 18.5 or 20" cylinder bore barrel and buckshot. I use a Remington 870M 12 gauge with a 18.5" cylinder barrel and Remington 000 buckshot for the farm. Don't forget the Limbsavor pad if you're shooting 3" shells

----------


## oyarde

> Well, first off, any "shotgun" is better than no shotgun lol. I would recommend any of the "major brands" with a 18.5 or 20" cylinder bore barrel and buckshot. I use a Remington 870M 12 gauge with a 18.5" cylinder barrel and Remington 000 buckshot for the farm. Don't forget the Limbsavor pad if you're shooting 3" shells


 Improved Cyl ? I have a skeet choke for my Browning that is opened up a bit more than my improved cyl , I use it to hunt quail with , I like it .I put the modified in if duck hunting because of the steel shot , in the old days with the lead , I used the Full.  I still have my favorite duck,goose , fox single shot, thirty inch barrel , full choke, Excel 12 ga from my youngster days . My Grandfather bought it out of a Wards catalog for 9 bucks before 1920. It is beautiful.

----------


## AFPVet

> Improved Cyl ? I have a skeet choke for my Browning that is opened up a bit more than my improved cyl , I use it to hunt quail with , I like it .I put the modified in if duck hunting because of the steel shot , in the old days with the lead , I used the Full.  I still have my favorite duck,goose , fox single shot Excel 12 ga from my youngster days . My Grandfather bought it out of a Wards catalog for 9 bucks before 1920.


Nice!

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Remington Model 870

I've never had a problem with it.
Ofcourse if you interested in pistol grips and folding stocks, etc. you can always customize it later.  



If you just want to look like a bad ass, might I suggest:

----------


## Seraphim

Lol Akimbo 1887's on MW2 was awesome....hahahhaa




> Remington Model 870
> 
> I've never had a problem with it.
> Ofcourse if you interested in pistol grips and folding stocks, etc. you can always customize it later.  
> 
> 
> 
> If you just want to look like a bad ass, might I suggest:

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger



----------


## Savvy Jack

> 


Here is my 87 made in 1887. I shoot black powder.




and other stuff I like to do:

----------


## pacelli

How about a modified Winchester Defender .12 gauge?

----------


## Seraphim

Loved the AA12 on the game.

The M1014 is my favorite though.




>

----------


## azxd

You claim to have never fired a SG, so do this first ... Find a way to get some experience with a 12 or 20 gauge, then move on to these questions.

How much do you plan to shoot this SG ?
Will anyone else be shooting it, if the need should occur ?
How proficient are you with other firearms ?

Let's start there ... I need more information to help with this decision.
It sucks watching people make a purchase based on another persons preference, and then having them tell you they can't handle the firearm, can't deal with the maintenance, etcetera, etcetera.

A pump SG is a fine weapon, but a semi-auto might suit you better ... It really depends on you, and your loved ones.
Translation = A pump sucks, if you don't shoot it enough to *instinctively remember* to rack it for the next round.

----------


## Mckarnin

I've done a little research and am planning to get a Mossburg Super Bantam 20 gauge for mine. It should be enough to stop an intruder, I can get a shorter stock to make it easier for me (5' female) to handle and it's pump action so I have a little auditory deterrence in case the intruder doesn't have a death wish.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Here is my 87 made in 1887. I shoot black powder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and other stuff I like to do:


I like the looks of that shotgun!  Never tried one tho, so I can't say whether it's good or bad.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I've done a little research and am planning to get a Mossburg Super Bantam 20 gauge for mine. It should be enough to stop an intruder, I can get a shorter stock to make it easier for me (5' female) to handle and it's pump action so I have a little auditory deterrence in case the intruder doesn't have a death wish.


Looked it up on teh webbernetz, and I reckon it'll suit you.    Try it at the range so you know your way around it when you need to use it.

----------


## azxd

> I've done a little research and am planning to get a Mossburg Super Bantam 20 gauge for mine. It should be enough to stop an intruder, I can get a shorter stock to make it easier for me (5' female) to handle and it's pump action so I have a little auditory deterrence in case the intruder doesn't have a death wish.


It will definately work, and at 5' it's probably a good choice for you.

That auditory thing,
During my CCW class, we stopped for lunch, and the Instructor brought a pump action into the room while we were gone, when it was time for class to resume, he, in mid-sentence, picked it up and racked it ... The room went silent, and he said "See, even the good guys know what "_get out"_ sounds like"

----------


## azxd

To anyone considering a pistol grip shotgun,
Shoot one before you buy it ... They can be brutal !!!

But,
If it's what you want, either get used to it's style of kick, or get a Spec-Ops recoil management system for it.
Personally, I think pistol grips suck for most people (hard to aim), but do have one yet would not even consider it without the Spec-Ops unit.
http://www.google.com/search?q=spec+...w=1024&bih=629

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> To anyone considering a pistol grip shotgun,
> Shoot one before you buy it ... They can be brutal !!!
> 
> But,
> If it's what you want, either get used to it's style of kick, or get a Spec-Ops recoil management system for it.
> Personally, I think pistol grips suck for most people (hard to aim), but do have one yet would not even consider it without the Spec-Ops unit.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spec+...w=1024&bih=629


This!!^^  +a bunch

----------


## AFPVet

> To anyone considering a pistol grip shotgun,
> Shoot one before you buy it ... They can be brutal !!!
> 
> But,
> If it's what you want, either get used to it's style of kick, or get a Spec-Ops recoil management system for it.
> Personally, I think pistol grips suck for most people (hard to aim), but do have one yet would not even consider it without the Spec-Ops unit.
> http://www.google.com/search?q=spec+...w=1024&bih=629


I remember back when my uncle brought his mossy 500 with pistol grips and 20" bbl. I didn't mind shooting 2.75 shells through it, but then he brought out the 3" mags... I was like... nope... ain't gonna lol! Those 3" shells hurt enough with a 28" barrel and full stock.

----------


## buffed

The easiest question to answer ever posted:  Forget about these other sissy guns, get a Saiga 12, a guaranteed crowd pleaser.  The gun Obama will be going after first in his second term.  Watch the videos or just go to youtube and search saiga 12.  It's imported from the Izmash factory in Russia




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejy58DCoYKE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiQze...eature=related

Here it is with a bump fire stock- last featured gun on video.  Gives you full auto legally and you can hold-off a small army
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZoRE...layer_embedded

http://www.militaryfactory.com/small...allarms_id=263

You can buy them as they're imported as a sporterized gun for around $600
http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/storeproduct536.aspx
http://legionusainc.com/index.php?di...&product_id=20

Then you can convert to a Kalashnikov pattern or buy already converted for around $1,000
http://www.deltaarmsco.com/Delta_Arms_Co/Products.html

----------


## Voluntary Man

AA-12

 m.youtube.com/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DWOoUVeyaY_8&v=WOo  UVeyaY_8&gl=US

----------


## Pericles

> It will definately work, and at 5' it's probably a good choice for you.
> 
> That auditory thing,
> During my CCW class, we stopped for lunch, and the Instructor brought a pump action into the room while we were gone, when it was time for class to resume, he, in mid-sentence, picked it up and racked it ... The room went silent, and he said "See, even the good guys know what "_get out"_ sounds like"


When I hear that sound, I instinctively reach for the nearest weapon - just sayin'.

----------


## azxd

> I remember back when my uncle brought his mossy 500 with pistol grips and 20" bbl. I didn't mind shooting 2.75 shells through it, but then he brought out the 3" mags... I was like... nope... ain't gonna lol! Those 3" shells hurt enough with a 28" barrel and full stock.


Try a few slugs ... I swear, I did it before getting the Spec-Ops, and I stopped at round #3 thinking I had broke a bone in my hand LOL

With the Spec-Ops I can shoot one handed pistol style with 3" magnum slugs ... It's a handful, but doable if needed.

ETA:
And FWIW I have the Spec-Ops Folder on a Mossy 500 18" barrel w/8 round tube ... Tough on the sholder compared to some of the other models, but I do like the shortness when it's folded -

----------


## Romulus

I still like my Mossberg 500 tactical, with a standard stock, not the pistol grip.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Striker  =

----------


## CasualApathy

> Striker  =


On that picture the way the shadows are cast it looks like the barrel isn't even connected to the clip?! o_0

----------


## AFPVet

> Try a few slugs ... I swear, I did it before getting the Spec-Ops, and I stopped at round #3 thinking I had broke a bone in my hand LOL
> 
> With the Spec-Ops I can shoot one handed pistol style with *3" magnum slugs* ... It's a handful, but doable if needed.
> 
> ETA:
> And FWIW I have the Spec-Ops Folder on a Mossy 500 18" barrel w/8 round tube ... Tough on the shoulder compared to some of the other models, but I do like the shortness when it's folded -


Yup... that's what these were  Ouch!

----------


## XNavyNuke

Seraphim, what kind of environment do you live in? Urban, suburb, exurb, rural? Apartment dweller or house? Is this your only weapon, or just the first one to reach for? Is your body size full, midsize or compact? High crime area or low crime area? Is a burglar more likely than a squad sized home invasion? Do you have a place to practice or is this a buy&sit purchase? Is it going to be in reach of children?

Through out my college days I had a simple single shot with a #4 buck in the chamber, no safety - cock & pull. Three additional shells on a lanyard in a stripper. Now I have an Ithaca pump. Obviously, others here a posted a wide selection of Tacti-cool models if that's your thing.

Good luck!
XNN

----------


## Mckarnin

Exactly. I will kill if need be but if it's just some idiot who wanted electronics for drugs I'm willing to give him a chance to run, quickly. 




> It will definately work, and at 5' it's probably a good choice for you.
> 
> That auditory thing,
> During my CCW class, we stopped for lunch, and the Instructor brought a pump action into the room while we were gone, when it was time for class to resume, he, in mid-sentence, picked it up and racked it ... The room went silent, and he said "See, even the good guys know what "_get out"_ sounds like"

----------


## Savvy Jack

Mine is an original, sn#49xx, and shoots well (black powder only) If you decide to get one, I suggest a replica. They are certainly stronger and can be slicked up for smooth action. Holds five shells.

----------


## Toureg89

aa12: i dont know why you would recommend a shotgun that is impossible to obtain on the civilian market. the Saiga 12, however, is not...

nothing like a reliable ak spitting out 12ga rnds and not having to worry about accuracy

----------


## buffed

> aa12: i dont know why you would recommend a shotgun that is impossible to obtain on the civilian market. the Saiga 12, however, is not...
> 
> nothing like a reliable ak spitting out 12ga rnds and not having to worry about accuracy


Toureg89- You're exactly right.  See my post on the bottom of thread pg 4 with some good video clips on it.  I'm going to buy a stack of Saiga 12's  because it will absolutely be the first gun Obama goes after in his second term.  I should have bought when they were about 2/3rd's the price a couple years ago.

----------


## azxd

> Yup... that's what these were  Ouch!


I'll give ya the typical treatement and just call you a wussy 

No $hit, If you ain't ready ... They hurt.

----------


## azxd

> Seraphim, what kind of environment do you live in? Urban, suburb, exurb, rural? Apartment dweller or house? Is this your only weapon, or just the first one to reach for? Is your body size full, midsize or compact? High crime area or low crime area? Is a burglar more likely than a squad sized home invasion? Do you have a place to practice or is this a buy&sit purchase? Is it going to be in reach of children?
> 
> Through out my college days I had a simple single shot with a #4 buck in the chamber, no safety - cock & pull. Three additional shells on a lanyard in a stripper. Now I have an Ithaca pump. Obviously, others here a posted a wide selection of Tacti-cool models if that's your thing.
> 
> Good luck!
> XNN


Truth be told, my primary is a 9mm ... I can hit anything within defensive distances, via reactionary response.
If I need more, the armory is always open.

And,
Tacticool don't mean $hit, iof you don't practice.

----------


## azxd

> Exactly. I will kill if need be but if it's just some idiot who wanted electronics for drugs I'm willing to give him a chance to run, quickly.


YEP, told the wife long ago ... Nothing in the house is worth a life, except each other.
Let them have it.

----------


## tmg19103

I have both an 870 and 500. 

The 870 safety is easier, but why keep the safety on? Unless you practice a lot (which you should but many people don't), last thing you need is some intruder starting to level a gun on you while you try and pull the trigger but the safety is on. If you forget the safety, does not matter if it is a 500 or 870. Same reason to always keep a shell in the chamber. Don't need to think if you need to rack the slide, and no need to tell the intruder where you are by racking the slide or being shot while having to rack the slide. If you like the thought of warning an intruder by racking the slide (I don't because it gives away where you are) rack the slide and just eject a shell. These long magazine tubes on these tactical shotguns go 6+1 at least. No big loss.

I have several Glocks and they have no true external safety. The safety on the Glock trigger does very little, in my view, and having shot thousands of rounds with a Glock, no prob with not having to hit a thumb safety. Have not shot anything I did not intend to shoot

For that matter, my Mossberg 500 Persuader (the 870 is a long gun) has been in my attic gun safe for years.

I keep a Glock 35 with 15+1 .40 S&W in a quick release safe bolted down in my bedroom. Has a a tactical rail for a Surefire if you want to go that route.

There are quick release type safety storage devices for shotguns, but once I got into IDPA I decided a pistol was the way to go for self-defense.

----------


## Athan

> 


Sure. Just tell me how I can get one. Heh.

----------


## pcosmar

> Sure. Just tell me how I can get one. Heh.


If the crew coming for you had one you should pick it up after you dispose of the previous operator.

----------


## phill4paul

> If the crew coming for you had one you should pick it up after you dispose of the previous operator.


  Speaking of picks..this...



  Can become...........



 In reasoned manner. It just requires a hell of a lot more steps than an armed citizenry should have to go through.

----------


## azxd

> Originally Posted by GeorgiaAvenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Just tell me how I can get one. Heh.


AA-12 = legally unobtainable outside of LE and military circles, heavy and slow firing at that.



360 round LOL


How about +420 rounds per minute by just pulling the trigger 
The new semi-auto's can do it, and you can buy it NOW.





Practice makes perfect, or at least increases confidence.



If you don't plan to practice with a pump action, you should seriously consider getting a semi-auto.

----------


## oyarde

Love my semi autos , One Browning and Winchester

----------


## Seraphim

Thanks for those semi auto vids.

Im in love with the Benelli and the Beretta. WOW.

Almost 2K to buy them though lol.

----------


## Seraphim

God damn classes/licences/registration here in Canada...

I'm reading about all the $#@!in hoops....NOT impressed.

----------


## youngbuck

http://www.k-var.com/shop/product.ph...cat=415&page=1

I'm thinking of picking up one of these:  http://www.atlanticfirearms.com/storeproduct1019.aspx

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

For a shotgun the gold standard seems to be the Remington 870P. That's the "Police" model that's intended for hard use.

I hear good things about the Mossberg 590A1, too, but popular opinion about durability seems to give the edge to the 870P.




> BTW on a positive note, I decided last year this is the next shotgun I'm buying.
> A frickin' imperial stormtrooper gun.
> 15 shots and barely bigger than a pistol.
> You can load it with half buck and half slug, too, and select which one you want in between shots.


That thing looks awesome, but I recommend waiting for reports about its long-term reliability and durability before dropping money on it.

----------

